
Ask HN: How to get funding to develop complex MVP? - tarago
I have a next generation product design (think robot lawnmower vs motorized lawnmower) that I require significant funding to get to a MVP as it is a complex product. Most incubators or investors I&#x27;ve talked to desire a team, an MVP and customer feedback, but I&#x27;m a way from that. How does one find pre-seed investors? Are there any specific (ideally European) firms that are active in this area?
======
anoncoward111
I'm afraid to say that typically you need to self fund your MVP to get your
foot in the door if you don't have a network you can hustle within

Also, I've seen that roboticized, motorized lawnmowers already have quite a
few offerings. do you feel you have the resources to compete? perhaps you can
work for one of these firms instead

~~~
tarago
Hi, thanks for the reply! I'll have to get out and hustle more. The robo
lawnmower was just an example to show that the product leaves the current
offerings in the dust.

~~~
anoncoward111
Good luck my friend! Most people in this game are working ivy league
connections forged years ago, or perhaps they were fortunate enough to meet
someone while interning at a large and powerful company.

I don't have many of these connections, so my plan is to self-fund and self-
develop my MVP, hope it goes viral, and get a VC to pay my salary or get hired
directly by a larger firm :)

